# 2001 Audi TT TDI Quattro



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, it's done, with as close to factory a combination of parts as I could have hoped to find. 
- 2002 ALH (believe same as 97-01 A3 TDI) using stock TT225 clutch/FW 
- 2002 ALH wiring harness and ECU, 1 wire re-pinned (ECU ground signal to fuel pump relay) 
- AWD 02M gearbox with ERF (TDI 02M FWD) gear stacks and ring gear, and a R32 Peloquin 
- Factory ALH inlet and intercooler piping, ALH fuel tank pickup. 

To come: 
- TT twin intercoolers, PD150 intake, VNT 17/22 with PD150 4Motion downpipe. 
- Compound turbos, ARL block, girdles, twin plate clutch, if I find a way to finance it all. 

In its current form, I probably won't even be able to spin the tires, but I'm hoping to make 225WHP so I can claim it's a TT225 again.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

cant wait for pics and video! 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogRwgBh401U 

This was the first startup, before I installed the intake piping. Open turbo, open intake manifold, wiring incorrect, fuel pressure issues, no clutch pedal.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kTyVMwO2QA 

This was the first drive. If anyone knows how to paste actual video in the thread, let me know so I can make the change.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Let's get her running 100% and get a baseline dyno session. The compound turbo setup is what I (and probably the rest of the board) want to see happen. keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

I may end up cheaping out and going GTB2260VK. Can get that setup going for a couple thousand and support 300hp with a built block and head and an off the shelf block girdle. Compounds would be an experiment, but I kinda want to drive the car now!


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Video added.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

wow love that turbo whistle


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice any pics of the motor or of the build ic:


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Oops! That turbo whistle resulted from not having connected any of the vacuum lines. The turbo sound doubled in pitch when I fixed that. I went through the car again today, installed the down pipe, and rewired the passthrough so all the wires passed through the appropriate grommet that seals to the ECU box. 

As for the motor, it's currently completely stock, and it looks exactly how the Jetta/golf engines look. And no build yet, either, unless you're referring to the transmission; that's the only thing I really "built".


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So excellent, diesel quattro TT  How did you handle the fuel setup/filler neck size? Also, was it normal for the engine to shake like that on start-up?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Dude that's great man... really glad you got it up and running.. A+ to you sir 

p.s. if you need to pass state let me know


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

bryan, 
great talking with you yesterday...did you find a home for those shims/washers? 

b.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome car. Great idea! :beer:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

YES!!!!


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

No home for the shims and washers. A local (Houston) shop owner buddy named Keaton pulled his TT apart enough to find that there were no spare washers. Not sure how they found their way into my car or where they go, but I've been driving the car daily now and don't miss them yet.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

******* Truck said:


> No home for the shims and washers. A local (Houston) shop owner buddy named Keaton pulled his TT apart enough to find that there were no spare washers. Not sure how they found their way into my car or where they go, but I've been driving the car daily now and don't miss them yet.


 Well then, probably just a gift from the shim-fairy to celebrate your TDI effort. 

b.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Front end is back together, sans the front bumper cover; it won't fit because one of the studs that attaches it to the front fender interferes with the TDI intercooler end tank (bigger than TT). I'll have to remove the stud in the bumper and possibly trim the bumper a little bit in order for it to clear the intercooler. Or just rig up a water/air setup in the rain tray and eliminate all "unnecessary" plumbing. 

Does the structure of the car require me to run the lower intercooler crossover pipe that ties the frame rails together, or is that for plumbing and crash protection only? It interferes with the A/C line that runs across the bottom of the core support, so I'll have to have a custom one made in order to run that crossover. 

Car runs and drives great, and I've already put about 250 miles on it post-swap. I need to purchase a new fuel tank, as I damaged mine while modifying the filler neck and it leaks now. I also need to install the propeller shaft and cat-back exhaust system and have a test pipe made to connect the down pipe to the catback system. It's coming together, though, and I can't wait to put another 200,000 miles on it.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, the engine bay is all back together and the car runs great. Now, it's off the road for a new top (back window started falling out) and rear windscreen (timing belt stripped). Will need lots of interior panels to replace all the ones I've been breaking. I took the back wall off in the wrong order and there's broken plastic bits everywhere.


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

How much were parts in total?


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

What do you mean? Are you asking what I'd charge you to swap yours?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

******* Truck said:


> What do you mean? Are you asking what I'd charge you to swap yours?


hes asking how much all the parts costed you.
i would answer him in a PM if you dont want to share with all of us  (thats what i would do) :beer:


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

I figured that but wanted to make sure.

It cost enough that if you don't REALLY love TDIs, it would not be a viable project. Fortunately, I was able to source a bunch of the parts from my wrecked Golf. I've got $2500 in the transmission alone, and I'm still running a stock clutch and flywheel.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

2,000 miles on the swap, to date. New timing belt job, 11mm injection pump, stock nozzles and turbo, single intercooler. Thinking about either VNT 17/22 or GTB2260 and water/air, stock exhaust. Only issues with car to date are TT platform related (trim issues) and TDI engine related (oil leaks, used coolant hose leaks). No swap-related issues have surfaced and the stock clutch is holding just fine.


----------



## Redneck Truck (Jun 10, 2009)

I had to re-route the power steering return line around the front of the motor as there was not enough room in the stock location - the down pipe rubbed through the steel return pipe by the firewall and I lost enough power steering fluid for the system to quit working.

I pulled off the road when I noticed the smoke from the fluid hitting the pipe and called the fleet guy at my work. He and the mechanic came to my rescue with tools and shop towels and I pulled the belt off to avoid trashing the system by running the pump dry. We ate lunch and the car made it back to the shop, and all the way home at the end of the day, and the battery still had enough juice to start the car.

Now, the system is simplified and the routing is improved. It gave me the brilliant idea to move the fluid reservoirs and fuel filter under the finisher panel on top of the core support. Anyone have an opinion either way?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

R.I.P


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> R.I.P


What happened?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Motorcycle accident, I believe.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

**** bikes :thumbdown:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

ttwsm said:


> Motorcycle accident, I believe.


Dang, sucks.
Y'all be careful out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Rest In Peace, my friend.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I knew Brian personally, This really sucks he was a good guy. I want to contact his family and buy his Audi and finish/Preserve What he accomplished


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> I knew Brian personally, This really sucks he was a good guy. I want to contact his family and buy his Audi and finish/Preserve What he accomplished


Good idea.

If he drove a silver roadster, then I actually got to meet him at Sowo. Really nice guy and super eager to share and talk about his car. Rip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

